# Using Lou's new nib units



## apple320 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is what I ended up with this am.

Hope you all like.

Chris


----------



## CaptG (Jun 18, 2009)

Now that is sweet.  Very nice work.  I gotta make time and start going kitless.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow that is sweet.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm still hoping to get a setup from Lou when it's in the budget...

Is the threading for the finial using the same tap/die as the nib holder (to the body)?

I assume the cap is threaded with a different set up (multi-start?)?

I'm still not sure I understand all the pieces :-(

  -Barry


----------



## RAdams (Jun 22, 2009)

looks like a cap, a body, a well/pump thingy, and a cap for the body to hold the well thingy in?


really really nice pen.


----------



## Darley (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice work on this one, I wait for Lou to get the both dies for his complet set and I will give a go, where did you get the green pump? is that coming with Lou set?


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 26, 2009)

Chris,
Awesome job.  Is that the large or the small nib?


----------

